# Essentail oils



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You need to post this in the general "bee forum". This is the treatment free forum and that would be (as you said yourself) a treatment. The downside of essential oils, besides disrupting the way the hive communicates, which is by smell, is that it will kill off the beneficial microbes in the gut of the bees which is what protects them from Nosema, AFB, EFB and chalkbrood.

Rules for this forum:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?253066-Unique-Forum-Rules


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Michael, I have read posts by you concerning e.o's I don't see them on your page. would you post the best link to your position on E.O's thx.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

This maybe...
http://bushfarms.com/beesfoursimplesteps.htm#ecology


----------



## Shelleyanne (Jan 23, 2014)

Michael Bush said:


> You need to post this in the general "bee forum". This is the treatment free forum and that would be (as you said yourself) a treatment. The downside of essential oils, besides disrupting the way the hive communicates, which is by smell, is that it will kill off the beneficial microbes in the gut of the bees which is what protects them from Nosema, AFB, EFB and chalkbrood.
> 
> Rules for this forum:
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?253066-Unique-Forum-Rules


Sorry I thought that essential oils was treatment free. Now that you mention it , I guess not.


----------



## JodieToadie (Dec 26, 2013)

Shelleyanne said:


> Sorry I thought that essential oils was treatment free. Now that you mention it , I guess not.


I think our Lord is trying to split hairs between Vegan and Vegetarian.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Michael. that was it.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

I believe this is the "Diseases and Pests (identifying and treating diseased and pests)" forum,,

"Treatment-Free Beekeeping" is another forum...

==McBee7==


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I believe this is the "Diseases and Pests (identifying and treating diseased and pests)" forum

It got moved.


----------

